# Sign-up for Self-Help course and Scholarships



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to the Co-Cure list:We are currently accepting signups for the Summer session of the CFIDS/Fibromyalgia Self-Help Course. The course, which begins June 13, is an 8-week email discussion group that focuses on practical strategies for managing common problems of CFIDS and fibromyalgia. The cost of the course, which includes a copy of "The CFIDS & Fibromyalgia Self-Help Book," is $25. Visit our website to learn more and to register: "http://www.CFIDSselfhelp.org" . We offer partial scholarships for low-income patients wanting to take our course. The deadline for scholarship applications is May 16. For more information, see: http://www.cfidsselfhelp.org/scholarships.htm


----------

